# Classical Musicians Needed to contribute to psychology



## Anders13 (May 10, 2017)

Hello,

I am an undergraduate psychology student at the University of Buckingham and for my final dissertation I am exploring the personalities and mental abilities of classical musicians and comparing them to drumers. Your help would be very much apprecaited in completing the following questionnaire, it should take about 15 minutes.

Thank you so much for your help.

https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/S6Y75X9


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

You should make a open questionnaire without registration.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

What about classical percussionists?


----------



## Anders13 (May 10, 2017)

*Hi*



Pugg said:


> You should make a open questionnaire without registration.


Hi Thank you for your feed back, I did think that this was an open questionnaire as I tried to make sure there were no restrictions, I will look into it, Thank you so much.


----------



## Anders13 (May 10, 2017)

Hi,

Yes classical percussionists are more than welcome and that can be stated whithin the questionnaire and I will class it as a classical musician.

Thank you so much


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

A lot of the questions from the first page (the one with VI, MI, etc.) are similar to each other. In fact, they seem to be cycling through a specific pattern of question types. It almost felt like every N questions or so, I find a prompt that is similar to the prompt from N lines ago. Is this to check for consistency in the answers provided?

My intention is not to question the integrity of your study, by the way. I am just bringing up something I (thought I) noticed.


----------



## Anders13 (May 10, 2017)

*Answer*



Jacred said:


> A lot of the questions from the first page (the one with VI, MI, etc.) are similar to each other. In fact, they seem to be cycling through a specific pattern of question types. It almost felt like every N questions or so, I find a prompt that is similar to the prompt from N lines ago. Is this to check for consistency in the answers provided?
> 
> My intention is not to question the integrity of your study, by the way. I am just bringing up something I (thought I) noticed.


Hi,
First of all thank you so much for completing the questionnaire. Yes you are right this is to make sure that answers are consistent as there are five personality traits that are being looked at.
Again thank you so much and feel free to share the link with any other classical musicians that you know.


----------

